# NJ - Four activists arrested in bear hunt protest



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Four activists arrested in bear hunt protest
Accused of harassing sportsmen, they charge a setup by ranger

http://www.nj.com/news/ledger/jersey/index.ssf?/base/news-1/1134024130140970.xml&coll=1

Thursday, December 08, 2005

BY BRIAN T. MURRAY AND JIM LOCKWOOD Star-Ledger Staff

Four animal rights activists were arrested yesterday at Wawayanda State Park in Sussex County on charges they tried to block hunters from entering the forest during the third day of the bear hunt. 

New Jersey Animal Rights Alliance President Angi Metler, 48, who locked herself in a trap last year to prevent state authorities from catching a nuisance bear, was arrested along with Theresa "Terry" Fritzges, 58, of East Windsor, Janet Pizsar, 52, of Milburn and Albert Kazemian, 49, of New Milford. All are associated with the anti-bear hunt organization, Bear Education and Resource Group. 

Each of them was charged with harassing hunters, disorderly conduct, resisting arrest and obstructing the administration of law after allegedly trying to prevent three hunters, including one undercover park ranger, from walking into the forest early yesterday morning. Kazemian was additionally charged with making terrorist threats, although the nature of the alleged threats were not revealed by authorities yesterday.

"The hunters were walking down a path, and anti-hunt activists got in their way and refused to move. They had a video recorder ... and they harassed the hunters," said Martin McHugh, director of the state Division of Fish and Wildlife. 

McHugh refused to discuss the involvement of the state park ranger, who other state authorities confirmed had accompanied the hunters. Activists said he was not wearing any identifying badges or patches, and had a knit mask pulled over his face. 

"They had an undercover state ranger," said Lynda Smith, head of the BEAR Group. "Angi (Metler) called me and left a message early today. She said she was under arrest and that it was a setup." 

Metler declined comment when reached at home, but Smith released a statement on behalf of the activists. 

"These peaceful, nonviolent people were only trying to rescue wounded bears while documenting the hunt on videotape. ... The hunters were taunting the activists, using racial slurs, but at no point did the activists restrict the movement of these hunters or interfere with their ability to hunt," Smith wrote. 

The encounter unfolded just after dawn on the third day of a six-day bear hunt that, as of yesterday afternoon, had netted 216 bruins and was expected to reach 225 or more by nightfall. Animal rights activists tried to stop the hunt through a court battle last week, but were unsuccessful. 

All four activists were released from the Vernon Township Police Department with summonses to appear in municipal court on Monday. 

The activists contend a large party of state agents appeared out of nowhere to arrest them in the woods. 

"In fact, the activists were walking away from the hunters when they heard someone shout out, 'Clear the area.' They were frightened for their lives because they had no idea that the police, park rangers and Division of Fish and Wildlife staff were there," Smith said. 

All four of the activists have been familiar faces at protests since the state first tried to institute a bear hunt back in 2000. Metler and Fritzges are longtime leaders in the New Jersey animal rights movement. 

Metler has been arrested before during civil disobedience protests pertaining to a wide range of animal rights causes, particularly protests against hunts. 

Last year, a Municipal Court judge in Vernon ordered Metler to pay a $1,068 fine after finding her guilty of trespassing and obstruction for locking herself in a culvert trap state authorities had set for a nuisance bear. 

The trap was sent when an elderly couple complained that the bear repeatedly tried to break into their home. But Metler tried to talk them out of it, and when she was unsuccessful, she locked herself into the drum-like trap. 

Police had to cut her out of the trap to arrest her.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

She locked herself in the trap and police had to cut her out of the trap. Wrong plan. She wanted to play the role of the bear. Therefore, the police should have put their own lock on the trap, left her in there, transported the cage to new location at local garbage dump, left her in the cage few more days, then take her out for the arrest.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

So all they can do is keep arresting these people? It doesn't seem to be thwarting their repeated incidents. Maybe they need to institute a 3 strikes policy. These people are a nuisance and in need of a vacation in the local mental ward, so they can get evaluated and maybe they will come around to reality.

So she wanted to play the role of a bear? Okay, then shoot her in the arse with a tranquilizer dart and release her in an undisclosed location. Maybe she will find her way home. :lol:


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

My nephew is a NJ Conservation Officer [ie DNR Law Enforcement] at Wawayanda. He dreads the Bear season because of all this 'anti' protesting BS. I'll give him a call and see if he was involved.

Bonus story my wife just heard from his wife: Moron first time hunter just got his first license ever, stumbled into the park and shot a bear. Had NO IDEA what to do - tried to carry it out, came to the ranger station for help. Sounds like he got a good laughing at out of all the COs and other rangers.

Wawayanda is a beautiful park and has an overabundance of Bears; unfortunately it is inside the general cesspool that is NJ.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Personally I would have just reset the trap and left her in there as BAIT:yikes: !!! Providing however, that any self respecting Bear would eat garbage like that.:lol: :lol: :lol: FRANK

Bonz 54

It's like Christmas, with Guns...


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Hamilton Reef said:


> "These peaceful, nonviolent people were only trying to rescue wounded bears while documenting the hunt on videotape. ... The hunters were taunting the activists, using racial slurs, but at no point did the activists restrict the movement of these hunters or interfere with their ability to hunt," Smith wrote.


Id pay a dollar to watch an "activist" try to help rescue a wounded bear. Even a 100 pound black bear. :yikes: After all they are cute and cuddly like the ones on saturday mornings.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

NJ - Montague man bags big one

In what could be the largest black bear ever harvested in New Jersey, a Montague committeeman-elect shot a male estimated to weigh 740 pounds Saturday.

State officials said at least 297 black bears were killed during this year's hunt. The six-day season started last Monday and ended Saturday evening. Hunters who killed a bear Saturday evening may still be bringing the dead animals to stations where the bruins are weighed and inspected.

http://www.njherald.com/284917808638287.php


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Vernon bear activist gets 30-day jail term

A Vernon animal-rights activist admitted today he tried to run away from police after he was accused of tampering with a bear trap.

Albert "Ali" Kazemian was sentenced to serve 30 days in the Sussex County jail and one year of probation, and he must pay $2,440 in fines.

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2007/12/vernon_bear_activist_gets_30da.html


----------

